# udevd bei Ubuntu 8.04LTS



## hahni (18. Okt. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

der Dienst udevd zieht bei mir permanent zw. 50% bis 80% Rechenleistung. Wie sieht das bei anderen Benutzern aus, die auch Ubuntu einsetzen?

---
PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
2591 root      16  -4 56496  53m  468 S   52  5.7 206:56.81 udevd
---

Gibt es da irgendeine Einstellung, die bei mir nicht gesetzt ist? Oder könnte beim Update von 6.06LTS auf 8.04LTS was schief gelaufen sein?

Hat jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen?

Viele Grüße und besten Dank für die Mithilfe!

Hahni


----------



## hahni (18. Okt. 2008)

Das Problem konnte ich zwischenzeitlich doch selbst lösen. Und zwar wie folgt:

---
# apt-get remove evms
# /etc/init.d/udevd stop
# /etc/init.d/udevd start
---


----------

